# in gamba



## IlPetaloCremisi

Come potrei tradurre questa frase in maniera informale:

estoy contenta que esa rara coincidencia nos hizo conocer...sei in gamba!


----------



## NoOrK

*Estoy en racha ! (*è come dire: Sonno afortunatto)

Auguri !!


----------



## NoOrK

Il testo rimane cosi : Estoy contenta que esa rara coincidencia nos hizo conocer...*estás en racha*(lei)/*estoy en racha*(lui)!

Auguri !!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Come potrei tradurre questa frase in maniera informale:
> 
> estoy contenta que esa rara coincidencia nos hizo conocer...sei in gamba!


 

... estás en forma!
... te encuentro fenomenal!
... eres maravilloso!
... tienes mucha suerte!
... tienes _estrella_! (_tienes suerte pero por tus propios aciertos_) -poco usual en castellano-

... estás en racha! (pero quizás tenga un grado de temporalidad muy poco elevado, ... aunque no se conozca la temporalidad)

No es fácil traducirlo pues alude a algo pasajero, ... pero quizás te valga algo de lo dicho!

Ciao


----------



## Alitana

yo escribiría esa frase de la siguiente manera: 
me alegra que esa rara coincidencia nos hiciera coincidir... eres estupendo/a!

En mi opinión, cuando se usa como adjetivo, se refiere a una persona inteligente, activa, despierta, pero cuando se encuadra en otros contextos puede equipararse a "sei in forma" o sea, te encuentro muy bien, tienes suerte...

Espero haberte ayudado!!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

mil gracias a todos!!!!!!!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Según el diccionario DeMauro, ... significaría: 

1.in salute en forma, in forze
2.bravo maravilloso, capace inteligente

Pero lo veo un poco escaso de acepciones, ¿verdad?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Según el diccionario DeMauro, ... significaría:
> 
> 1.in salute en forma, in forze
> 2.bravo maravilloso, capace inteligente
> 
> Pero lo veo un poco escaso de acepciones, ¿verdad?




yo nunca he usado la expresiòn "in gamba" para indicar una persona en forma, sino una persona inteligente, despierta, como ha dicho Alitana...


----------



## irene.acler

Estoy de acuerdo con IPC, "in gamba" no se refiere tanto a la salud cuanto al  hecho de que una persona parece muy activa y despierta.


----------



## Marlotta

¿Y qué pensáis de tienes ángel?


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Esta expresión es para aumentar el cumplido.
Sería para una persona que realmente es muy muy especial, que es realmente maravillosa.

*Sería eres un ángel*
*Tener ángel = tener suerte*

Espero sirva


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Pero "in gamba" no se usa para indicar una persona necesariamente especial...se puede usar tambien para referirnos a una persona che no conocemos mucho pero que nos da la impresiòn de una persona despierta...no sè, a lo mejor se trata de una expresiòn que no se puede traducir...


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Pero "in gamba" no se usa para indicar *a *una persona necesariamente especial...se puede usar tambien para referirnos a una persona che*que* no conocemos mucho pero que nos da la impresiòn de *que es* una persona despierta...no sè, a lo mejor se trata de una expresiòn que no se puede traducir...


 

 No sé, de verdad! A veces las traducciones impiden el correcto uso de ciertos términos en su lengua original. Pero buscar algo similar, ... creo que estabamos en ello.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Sì, claro que se estaba buscando algo similar...


----------



## claudine2006

NoOrK said:


> *Estoy en racha ! (*è come dire: Sono fortunato)
> 
> Auguri !!


----------



## claudine2006

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Sì, claro que se estaba buscando algo similar...


Non so, stavo pensando a qualcosa tra "Eres muy listo"/"Eres muy guay".


----------



## femmejolie

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Come potrei tradurre questa frase *in maniera informale*: *Eres cojonudo(a)  /Eres de puta madre *
> 
> *Menos informal: Eres magnífico(a)/eres muy bueno(a) (se puede emplear en la vida social o en el trabajo)/ eres muy competente (formal, se emplea sobre todo en el trabajo)*
> 
> estoy contenta que esa rara coincidencia nos hizo conocer...sei in gamba!


 


JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> ... estás en forma!
> ... te encuentro fenomenal!
> ... eres maravilloso!
> ... tienes mucha suerte!
> ... tienes _estrella_! (_tienes suerte pero por tus propios aciertos_) -poco usual en castellano-
> 
> ... estás en racha! (pero quizás tenga un grado de temporalidad muy poco elevado, ... aunque no se conozca la temporalidad)
> 
> No es fácil traducirlo pues alude a algo pasajero, ... pero quizás te valga algo de lo dicho!
> 
> Ciao


 


IlPetaloCremisi said:


> mil gracias a todos!!!!!!!


*Mil gracias no lo he oído nunca en España, no sé en América latina.*
*En España se dice: Muchas/muchísimas gracias/un millón de gracias. Se usan más la 1ª y la 2ª.*
*(sarebbe grazie milione! ahahahah )*


Marlotta said:


> *¿Y qué pensáis de tienes ángel?*





JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Esta expresión es para aumentar el cumplido.
> Sería para una persona que realmente es muy muy especial, que es realmente maravillosa.
> *Sería eres un ángel Nop. Tener ángel no es lo mismo que ser un ángel.*
> *Quella ragazza è un angelo (persona di straordinaria bellezza e bontà, o dotata di virtù eccezionali)*
> *Tener ángel = tener suerte Nop.*
> *Tener (un)ángel=essere affascinante; essere molto dotato; avere un (certo) non so che.*
> 
> *DRAE => ANGEL: Gracia, simpatía, encanto (Tiene mucho ángel).*
> *En España se suele decir más esa chica tiene ángel/esa chica tiene un ángel => Esa chica es un encanto, es encantadora, es bondadosa, **agrada a todo el mundo. (COME ME  )*
> Espero sirva


 


IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Pero "in gamba" no se usa para indicar *A *una persona *(compl.di oggetto)* necesariamente especial...se puede usar tambien para referirnos a una persona che*que* no conocemos mucho pero que nos da la impresiòn de *que es* una persona despierta...no sè, a lo mejor se trata de una expresiòn que no se puede traducir...


*Indicar una persona (compl.di oggetto, COD) => señalar.*
*Indicar a una persona (Compl.di termine, COI) la dirección (COD)*
*IlPetaloCremisi lo había escrito bien.*

*STA' IN GAMBA! / IN GAMBA!= ¡Cuídate!*


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> *STA' IN GAMBA! / IN GAMBA!= ¡Cuídate!*


Meglio "stai in gamba!", o semplicemente "in gamba!".


----------



## femmejolie

claudine2006 said:


> Meglio "stai in gamba!", o semplicemente "in gamba!".


 
 Perché meglio? Stai =Sta'
Garzanti => La forma _sta_ corrisponde alla terza persona dell'indicativo presente del verbo _stare_ (_il libro sta sul tavolo_), mentre _sta'_ corrisponde alla seconda persona dell'imperativo (_sta' fermo!_).
La forma _stà_ è scorretta.

DeMauro (al DeMauro le parece correctísimo). Il DeMauro è autorevole!


----------



## Najwa83

e quindi *essere *una persona in gamba sarebbe inteligente, colta...? o sbaglio?

Grazie


----------



## sabrinita85

Najwa83 said:


> e quindi *essere *una persona in gamba sarebbe inteligente, colta...? o sbaglio?
> 
> Grazie


DeMauro dice che, _*in gamba*_ vuol dire:

1 *in salute, in forze*: _sei sempre in g._, _è in g. per la sua età_; anche come formula di augurio: _in g.!_, _sta’ in g.!_ 

2 *bravo, capace*, spec. in ambito professionale: _un medico molto in g._ | *che riesce ad affrontare le situazioni con successo e intelligenza*: _una ragazza_, _un tipo in g.

_Generalmente si usa di più la seconda accezione!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

*Tener ángel = tener suerte Nop.*
*Tener (un)ángel=essere affascinante; essere molto dotato; avere un (certo) non so che.*

Lo siento femmejolie pero no estoy de acuerdo en esto contigo, ... a veces hay que ser más humilde.
_Tener ángel_ en *Castellano* significa muchas más cosas, ... principalmente tener algo especial, y suerte.

Por cierto, ... *mil gracias* sí se dice en castellano!


----------



## femmejolie

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> *Tener ángel = tener suerte *
> Lo siento femmejolie pero no estoy de acuerdo en esto contigo, ... a veces hay que ser más humilde.
> _Tener ángel_ en *Castellano* significa muchas más cosas, ... principalmente tener algo especial, *y suerte*.  *No estoy de acuerdo*
> 
> Por cierto, ... *mil gracias* sí se dice en castellano!


*Sí, ya sé que existe , pero yo no lo oigo muy a menudo, más bien casi nunca lo he oído, por no aseverar que nunca, la verdad es que no recuerdo haberlo oído (en España, no sé en Hispanoamérica)*
*Es mucho más frecuente decir "much(ísim)as gracias" o, al límite, "un millón de gracias". *
*De todas formas, abriré un hilo en Solo Español para salir de dudas, siempre es bueno aprender y enseñar a los demás.*


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Tener ángel, para indicar que una persona tiene una suerte muy grande, ... *es muy poco corriente*.

Mil gracias *no* es usual, ... pero se usa en muchos lugares tanto en España como fuera.

(_A veces las precisiones nos llevan a usos muy particulares_)

Pero bueno, ... la cuestión era conocer "in gamba" y creo que se ha aclarado.


----------



## femmejolie

Pues parece que no soy la única que cree que "tener ángel" no significa "tener suerte" . Tú debes ser el único, ni siquiera los latinoamericanos la conocen con esta acepción. No es que *sea muy poco corriente*, es que al parecer ni existe esa acepción.
Si te interesa, mira .
Sí, soy bastante pedante, pero cuando creo que tengo razón no doy mi brazo a torcer.
Bueno, lo importante es que el significado de "in gamba" está aclarado.
En cuanto a mil gracias, en España no se usa mucho (excepto en Euskadi como traducción de Mila esker, y tampoco se usa frecuentemente), parece ser que se usa un poquito más (pero también infrecuentemente) en América Latina (también por influjo del italiano "grazie mille" (en Argentina) y no sé en Chile) , pero yo no solamente corrijo los errores de bulto, sino también expresiones que prácticamente no se usan en España, al menos en mi "humilde" opinión.
De todas formas, yo no he dicho que no exista "mil gracias".
Escribí:
*Mil gracias no lo he oído nunca en España, no sé en América Latina.*
*En España se dice: Muchas/muchísimas gracias/un millón de gracias. Se usan más la 1ª y la 2ª.*


----------



## Schenker

femmejolie said:


> Pues parece que no soy la única que cree que "tener ángel" no significa "tener suerte" . Tú debes ser el único, ni siquiera los latinoamericanos la conocen con esta acepción. No es que *sea muy poco corriente*, es que al parecer ni existe esa acepción.
> Si te interesa, mira .
> Sí, soy bastante pedante, pero sobre todo cuando creo que tengo razón no doy mi brazo a torcer. (ahí queda una frase coherente, con el "pero" queda contradictoria)
> Bueno, lo importante es que el significado de "in gamba" está aclarado.
> En cuanto a mil gracias, en España no se usa mucho (excepto en Euskadi como traducción de Mila ezker, y tampoco se usa frecuentemente), parece ser que se usa un poquito más (pero también infrecuentemente) en América Latina (también por influjo del italiano "Grazie mille" (en Argentina) y del inglés), pero yo no solamente corrijo los errores de bulto, sino también expresiones que prácticamente no se usan en España, al menos en mi "humilde" opinión.
> De todas formas, yo no he dicho que no exista "mil gracias".
> Escribí:
> *Mil gracias no lo he oído nunca en España, no sé en América latina.*
> *En España se dice: Muchas/muchísimas gracias/un millón de gracias. Se usan más la 1ª y la 2ª.*


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Ok, tu tienes razón! Si te quedas contenta, por mi genial. 

Perdón por tener que hacer este comentario personal, pero yo soy *nativo* y las uso, ... quien dude es su problema.


----------



## femmejolie

Schenker said:


> Sí, soy bastante pedante, *PERO *cuando creo que tengo razón no doy mi brazo a torcer. (ahí queda una frase coherente, con el "pero" queda contradictoria)


Esa era mi intención, decir que soy pedante, pero que, en cambio, no doy mi brazo a torcer.


----------



## Schenker

femmejolie said:


> Esa era mi intención, decir que soy pedante, pero que, en cambio, no doy mi brazo a torcer.


 
Ok, disculpe. Si usted lo dice.......


----------



## Najwa83

Ya no sé quién dijo qué, pero apoyo la versión de que tener ángel es tener encanto, algo especial y no precisamente tener suerte, aunque creo que el tema se ha desviado, ahí queda eso. Gracias.


----------



## Marlotta

Huy huy huy.. he sido yo la que ha sacado la frase "tener angel" y no pensaba provocar una discusión tan fuerte.
De todas formas yo no soy nativa española y "sólo" estudié el idioma castellano y aprendí que "tener angel" significa tener algo especial. Nunca encontré en alguna gramática la tradución de tener suerte.
No sé si eso puede ser de ayuda para la discusión.
Gracias.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

No te preocupes Marlotta, lo importante es aprender y todos aprendemos. Quizás el uso de mis palabras en castellano sean poco corrientes pero incluso de los errores o los malos hábitos se aprende.

Tu pregunta era maravillosa pues, ... realmente es algo interesante conocer el significado de "tener Angel" y ... al final hemos llegado a la conclusión de que significa: ser álguien especial, tener algo especial, ... etc.


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> Perché meglio? Stai =Sta'
> Garzanti => La forma _sta_ corrisponde alla terza persona dell'indicativo presente del verbo _stare_ (_il libro sta sul tavolo_), mentre _sta'_ corrisponde alla seconda persona dell'imperativo (_sta' fermo!_).
> La forma _stà_ è scorretta.
> 
> DeMauro (al DeMauro le parece correctísimo). Il DeMauro è autorevole!


Mi riferivo a quest'espressione in particolare. Suona meglio "stai" o ancora meglio un asciutto "in gamba!".


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Originally Posted by *Najwa83*
> 
> 
> e quindi *essere *una persona in gamba sarebbe intelligente, colta...? o sbaglio?
> 
> Grazie


Significa essere una persona sveglia, dall'intelligenza brillante e acuta.


----------



## sabrinita85

Una persona sveglia e intelligente non è necessariamente colta!


----------

